# [SOLVED]Samoczynna zmiana uprawnień do /tmp, diabli wiedzą..

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Mam od jakiegoś miesiąca mocno zadziwiający problem, i żadnego sensownego pomysłu na niego.

Chodzi o uprawnienia folderu /tmp.

w fstab ustawiony tak od 5 lat, na wszystkich Linuxach, jakie miałem:

```
tmpfs      /tmp              tmpfs            noatime,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777                                                    0                      0
```

Identycznie wpisy dla innych folderów tmpfs:

```
grep tmpfs  /etc/fstab 

tmpfs      /tmp              tmpfs            noatime,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777                                                    0                      0

tmpfs      /var/tmp          tmpfs            noatime,size=3G,mode=1777                                                  0                     0

tmpfs      /var/run          tmpfs            noatime,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777                                      0                     0

tmpfs      /var/openvpn/tmp  tmpfs            noatime,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mand,size=1M,mode=1777  

```

Po każdym starcie systemu /tmp dostaje diabli wiedzą skąd uprawnienia 755, co skutkuje m.in tym, że nie można się zalogować do X-servera, nie wstaje Mysql, bo nie może zrobić jakiegoś socketu, krótko pisząc cyrk na całego, nie wstaje Mysql, całe OpenRC wariuje.

Mam taki własny skrypt, który wstaje w runlevelu boot - tam dodałem w funkcji  start 

```
chmod 1777 /tmp
```

- bez rezultatu.

Skuteczne natomiast okazało się zrobienie skrypta w /etc/local.d:

```
cat /etc/local.d/cholera.start

#!/bin/bash

chmod  1777 /tmp;

ls -ld /tmp;

restart mysql;

```

dopiero po starcie tego skrypta wstaje konsola (z powodu Mysqla?), do Xorga też mogę się zalogować dopiero, jak ten skrypt się odpali.

Mogę się tak pieprzyć skryptami, ale ciekaw jestem, co za diabelstwo mi zmienia uprawnienia do /tmp, na bzdurne.

Podejrzewałem udeva, ale to wychodzi na 2 różnych wersjach, więc udev dostał amnestię, w logach na temat tworzenia lub zmiany uprawnień /tmp ani słowa, myślałem, ze może coś w jaju nie tak, ale sprawa dotyczy jednego folderu, inne działają normalnie, a problem występował na jajkach od 3.8.10 - do 3.9.2, zarówno z grsecurity, jak i z łatką fbcondecor  (vanilla-sources).

Selinux wylączony:

```
sestatus

SELinux status:                 disabled
```

Paczki obecne:

```
qlist -Uvq udev openrc

dev-python/pyudev-0.16.1

sec-policy/selinux-openrc-2.20120725-r12

sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8 debug elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam selinux unicode

sys-fs/udev-197-r8 acl gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc selinux

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-25

virtual/udev-197-r3 gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod selinux

```

```

cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/sda1 vga=792 rw quiet rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/e4rat-preload acpi_osi=Linux elevator=cfq 
```

jakieś sugestie lub pomysły?

EDIT:

Jednak jajo albo łatka grsec były winne:

Na jajkach 3.8.10 -3.9.2 problem występował, na 3.9.3 i 3.9.4 zniknął tak tajemniczo, jak się pojawił. 

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

